# Washing



## luigi_m_ (Mar 24, 2006)

What's the best way to wash a Gi if it's got blood on it?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2006)

To get blood out of machine-washable garments,you need to soak the stain in cold water - preferably as early as possible - use ice, even.  Use a fabric stain treater with enzymes designed to handle blood. Or you can use a Fels-Naptha bar.  Treat both sides of the garment.  Put in a cold water wash and rinse with no rinse additive.

Depending upon how old the stain is, you will need to do this several times.

DO NOT PUT THE GARMENT IN A HEAT DRYER until you get the stain out.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 24, 2006)

Exactly why I switched to a black dogi.  That and rust stains from washing with well water.


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 26, 2006)

To get blood out of cloth use hydrogen peroxide. Blot or pour the peroxide on the stain. The blood will disappear. It works best if you do this as soon as possible.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 26, 2006)

Abbax8 is 100% correct.   I assume that it's a white judogi.  I don't know the effect that it will have on the surrounding cloth if it is a, say, blue judogi.  I'd guess it'd work there too.  Never tried with anything other than white.

Happy Cleaning....


----------

